# New business--guitar and banjo factory



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

Our railroad needed some actual business. So I built a short siding and thought about what to put on it. In 1922 a local man, Wade H. Luckett, filed a patent for an improved banjo resonator. That's all I know about him. But in the fantasy world of the railway, he started a thriving business, Luckett Stringed Instruments










The large building is a slightly modified Colorado Models structure. The smaller buildings are just birdfeeders











Luckett has just taken delivery of some choice cedar boards to use in making soundboards, but there seems to be some confusion in the yard 













The crane operator is on break. I need to do something about those yellow wheel stops. And work on the landscaping, which will be very tough as it's in deep shade and under a plum tree. Bombs away!


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Hmmm, how much would he charge for a nice mandolin?


----------



## tom h (Jan 2, 2008)

Real nice Mike! Where did you get them yellow stops, they are nice, need to dull them up a little though









Tom h


----------



## Greg Stevens (Jan 3, 2008)

Those look like LGB wheel stops. They look good, but slip easily on the rails. And they don't take paint well because of the type of plastic they are made of. At least the ones I had didn't. The buildings look really cool. Good Job.


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

The company slogan could be, "Buy a Luckett and pluck it!"


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

LOL! Ray I'm going to steal that slogan and make a new sign!


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

As long as people don't think it's a Live Poultry company.


----------

